# Culvert Queen



## rickinvt (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm seeking ANY information photos, instructions, operation about a _*Culvert Queen*_ built by Larry Gay in Putney, Vermont


----------



## begreen (Feb 21, 2015)

If you get a picture, please post it. Hopefully not this stove.


----------



## coaly (Feb 21, 2015)

That's the Culvert King.


----------



## bushman (Feb 28, 2015)

I happen to have a wood stove book in my library that has a article about the Culvert King in it.  Let me dig a little and will post asap.  The image in my mind was a vertical piece of tube with a cap on top that is removed to load or clean.  Maybe there were legs made of rebar and a ring around the lower edge of the stove almost like circumference of rebar protection.


----------



## bushman (Feb 28, 2015)

Here's what I got on the Culvert Queen.


----------



## 3650 (Mar 8, 2015)

Do you have anything on Round Lake stoves in that book?


----------



## mellow (Mar 10, 2015)

That is one weird looking downdraft stove, I would be afraid the county/city would come repo it thinking I stole it.


----------

